# Sicily



## Bassanio (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone with knowledge of Sicily: places to avoid or make sure to visit? Or artisans or fabric sources that are worth visiting? Grateful for any advice pending a ten day trip there.


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

We spent the first part of our honeymoon (my first trip to Italy!) there . The trip went something like: Erice/Trappani, Agrigento, Taromina, Siracusa/Noto, Aeolian Islands (Stromboli). It was mid-Septmeber and the weather was great (still very warm), but tourist #s were way down. Drove everywhere. Fantastic food. Wish we had spent a few days in Palermo. Highlight was the Aeolians. Also the salt flats outside trappani were very cool. Sorry, no info on artisans, althoughthe village of Etna is (I think) renowned for its tailors. I'll pull out our diary and guidebooks to help jog my memory...let me know if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Bassanio (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you. I'm going to be based near Etna so I'll make sure to check out the local tailors.


----------

